

Ask HN: Why is the search  box at the bottom of page? - sidcool

It's best suited at the top
======
pivo
I never even noticed that there was a search box until reading this.

~~~
abbasmehdi
It is where it is because its new and not ready for prime time. It will
probably be debugged for sometime before being placed in an obvious location.
(This is of course a guess).

------
citizenkeys
That's like asking why PG hard-coded table-based layouts into Arc. Or why PG's
own paulgraham.com uses html markup that was deprecated many years ago.

------
blcArmadillo
Agreed. I never noticed it until I saw the post regarding the the api contest.

------
pclark
I'd just put it on /search and have a link in the header to it.

------
thomasswift
If your using Safari I made an extension (link in profile)

------
matan_a
my guesses:

1\. You want to force the user to read the page first. 2\. It's not that
important

~~~
Intello
Why would you want to force the user to read the page first?, if a user is
specifically searching for something, why first read the page.

~~~
rednum
It seems to me that most HN users visit it regularly, and therefore new
content is more important to them than search box. I like the box being on the
bottom, it doesn't distract me. I think that putting it on the top would break
simple aesthetics of HN main page.

